# Are the health risks of keeping exotic pets increasing?



## rugenius (Oct 28, 2014)

Imagine many you have already seen this rather depressing read in the BBC Health section BBC News - Are the health risks of keeping exotic pets increasing?, but I'm posting it just in case.

The new leaflet on zoonotic diseases from the Emergent Disease Foundation, One Health Initiative and Worldwide Veterinary Service can be found at http://emergentdisease.org/assets/documents/exotic-pets-A5-01.5.7-digital.pdf


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldn`t worry too much as The Emergent Diseases Foundation is a spurios body set up to try to end the keeping of non domesticated pets. Clifford Warwick is not a doctor, he has paid for his qualifications. As you can see in the BBC article the true scientist has allayed any fears with a modicum of sense.

You are more likely to contract a zoonosis from your moggy or pooch.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

there is nothing that I can see in the pamphlet, which reflects the headline of the BBC article, or the lead-in to the article, both of which are typically sensationalist and inaccurate.

one day, someone will write an article in the news, with a headline and lead-in which accurately reflects the content to the article, and the sources.....one day...maybe..


----------



## rugenius (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, I deleted my initial rant accompanying the links in an attempt to just present the sources.

Plenty of diseases out there carried by domestics, not to mention children!

It's the anti-exotics angle that's just sad to see... Most of us are extremely conscientious and I'd argue do a lot more careful research than those who go out and buy a hamster on a whim!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

my comment was about the BBC article headline and lead-in, not your post...headlines and lead-in's are always sensationalist, and rarely reflect the content of the article or sources - the main problem with that, is that so few people even read past the first few lines, so the sensationalism spreads like wildfire


----------

